# still unsure on location...



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi All,

First the good news....i have been told my application has been successful and am now waiting the permanent residency documents!! woohoo!!

I had always had in mind to go to the outskirts of Calgary, somewhere like Cochrane....however i am unsure now. I havent visited that much of Canada so i really couldnt say if somewhere else would be better suited to me....like Dundas/Burlington near Toronto for example. Below is what 'I am like' and maybe you can make some suggestions....

- Work:- Project manager in Electronics development, no experience at all with oil and gas, used to a multi-national company. Might have a chance to get a job with my current company which is located all over Canada, but probably a greater chance int he Burlington area.
- Family:- me, the Mrs, 22 year old and an 11 year.
- Current living:- Used to living in town outskirts....i.e. a suburb i guess. Walkable to a local shop for bits and pieces or a 15 minute drive to a main town. Never lived in a city....too many people, too noisy and i like a quite back garden to use now and then...
- Music:- Classic rock and i play in a hard rock band. WOuld like to do the same in Canada so wherever i live really needs to be commutable to some suitable pubs/venues within say 1-2 hours max.
- Activities:- Love outdoors, walking/hiking, mountain biking, archery, canoeing etc

I love the idea of the rockies for obvious reasons, but is cowboy style Calgary the right place? Maybe the east would be better???....but then has the east got the scenary, the hills etc? Maybe St Albert near Edmonton? Or is that too quite?

arrr....need help.....give me your suggestions and tell me why?
Many Thanks
Matt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well congratulations on receiving your PR Status. Did your 22year old get his own visa because he's too old to come on your visa? The maximum age is now 18 effective this year but perhaps he's under the old arrangements.
You're discussing two areas 4 hours apart by plane. The mountains are appealing no doubt and Calgary is a good economically vibrant place to live. Dundas/Burlington area also economically good and both good places to live, but no mountains and all that that entails. However close to the US border and the Niagara Peninsula. It all depends on your family's likes and dislikes. Calgary has a peculiar climate. Can get very cold in winter but experiences what's known a Chinook winds which can cause temperatures to change rapidly.
Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

The 22 year old got in under the old arrangements as we applied JUST in time!
Thanks for the feedback....i think i established most of what you have said from the internet as well.

Any other feedback from anyone? I am not 'fixed' with the locations i mentioned so i could widen my search i suppose.....however i dont speak any french so Quebec is probably out.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

With the price of oil at only half of what it was last year, I have no idea how much this will affect employment in Alberta. It will certainly not hurt employment in Ontario. So maybe start for now in Ontario? You can always decide to relocate if you don't like it there.

What is your 22y.o. going to do? Back to College or University? Job hunting?

We live in Oakville (neighbour town of Burlington), and we often go for a walk on our local 'mountain' (hihihi), the Niagara Escarpment. Google 'Niagara Escarpment Halton Region' to get an idea about 'the mountain'. There are some really nice area's for walks! Crawford lake and Rattlesnake Point are our favourites. To get an idea: Parks & Recreation — Conservation Halton


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

iceno9 said:


> The 22 year old got in under the old arrangements as we applied JUST in time!
> Thanks for the feedback....i think i established most of what you have said from the internet as well.
> 
> Any other feedback from anyone? I am not 'fixed' with the locations i mentioned so i could widen my search i suppose.....however i dont speak any french so Quebec is probably out.


As a project manager, I would suggest you stay away from Quebec. I was there for 20 months, overall a good experience but you will be limited in jobs since you are not bilingual and many companies were mainly french speaking. You will no doubt get by, but it will be more tough. It may be tough for the kids too, unless they like a challenge!

I've been looking at heading out to Vancouver. It always near the top of the list for standard of living BUT it is also one of the most expensive! From what I've read though it mainly downtown Vancouver that is the issue, the outskirts are much more reasonable. Job market is supposed to be quite vibrant, you are near to the US border, close to the sea and the rockies are pretty close by also. The weather is also probably the mildest of the canadian cities.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


iceno9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First the good news....i have been told my application has been successful and am now waiting the permanent residency documents!! woohoo!!
> 
> ...


Your wants fit perfectly anywhere in British Columbia. Mind you it is expensive to live there, but it offers everything you are looking for.

I live near St. Albert, Alta; and whilst it's the best city to live in, it won't offer what you are looking for. Great mature well off expat community there though. 

Nonetheless, congrats on your PR and enjoy everything this diverse beautiful country has to offer.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

